# giFT

## stream

Hallo,

Wie soll ich giFT installieren?

mit emerge giFT oder cvs so wie es auf der Seite von giFT beschrieben wird

Zur Installation von giFT auf Gentoo habe ich noch keine Anleitung gefunden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand kurz erklären wie ich das Programm installieren soll?

----------

## Beforegod

Ganz einfach..

```

emerge gift-cvs

emerge giftcurs/giftoxic (je nachdem was Du als Oberfläche haben willst)

giFT -d

giFTcurs/giFToxic

```

und schon kannste loslegen!

----------

## xi

giFT-setup sollte auch noch ausgeführt werden um das ganze zu konfigurieren.

giFT -d gibt zwar keinen Fehler aus, startet allerdings ohne config erst garnicht

----------

## Headhunter123

Kann es einer von euch bestätigen dass Gifttoxic manchmal falsche DL Zeiten&Raten anzeigt ??

----------

## W0D0!CLiff0rd

Frage am Rande:

was ist giFT?

CLiff

----------

## Headhunter123

"Was ist gift ?"

giFT ist geil !!

gift.sourceforge.net

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## stream

danke für die Antworten,

Folgende Schritte habe ich durchgeführt:

1. emerge gift-cvs

2. emerge giftoxic

3. giFT -d

4. giFT-setup

wenn ich giFToxic starte wird mir die Fehlermeldung: "Couldn't connect to giFT daemon!" angezeigt.

----------

## W0D0!CLiff0rd

ok, ich glaubs ja schon *g*

aber raffen tu ich nicht was da steht. Erklärst du mir was ich davon habe?

CLiff out

----------

## Headhunter123

Ok.

Gift ist ein p2p Programm dass auf den OpenFT Netzwerk basiert. In frühen Versionen hat gift mit dem FreeFT Netzwerk von Kazaa gearbeitet. Als Sherman Networks aber die Codierung (!!) der Daten geändert hatte, kam gift nicht mehr in das Netzwerk rein. Das OpenFT Netzwerk ist eine Neuprogrammierung dieses Protokolles.

Im moment benutzen ca. 300-600 User das Netzwerk, durchschnittlich shared jeder 6-7gb. MP3s und Filme (=>Urlaubsvideos) flutschen wie sau, Geschwindigkeiten unter 50k sind selten. Besonders Englische Filme gibts dort sehr viele, deutsche nur wenige.

Probiers auf jeden Fall mal aus, afaik ist gift besser als Napster   :Cool: 

----------

## Fire-Reiher

ich kann mir ja gut vorstellen das das prog ziemlich geil ist aber wenn ichs installier und ausführe funzt zwar alles ganz gut, aber ...

lol mein problem hat sich grad just in dem moment als ich diesen post geschrieben habe von selbst gelöst.... :Shocked: (hatte was mit der anzahl user die online sind zu tun... sind grade auf 330 angestiegen... hatte vorher immer so 8-10 )

----------

## Headhunter123

Ja, der gift Daemon listed erst all deine Files. Da kann dein System auch was laggy werden bei  :Smile: 

Suchen kannst du aber schon !

----------

## stream

Wenn ich die Meldung: "Couldn't connect to giFT daemon" bekomme kann ich nur auf OK klicken. Dann schließt sich giftoxic automatisch

----------

## Headhunter123

Benutze giftcurs das ist imo besser.

Hast du alle Ports freigeschaltet ?

Ist der Daemon aktiv ?

----------

## stream

Ich habe mir jetzt giftcurs angeschaut - kann mich dort auch nicht verbinden

Welche IP muss ich unter Daemon eintragen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stream

Vielleicht kann ja ein Benutzer von gift so nett sein und hier seine gift.conf posten?

meine schaut so aus:

```

[main]

setup = 0

hosts_allow = ALL

follow_symlinks = 1

plugins = libOpenFT.so

[download]

completed = ~/.giFT/completed

[sharing]

max_peruser_uploads = 1

hide_dot_files = 1

max_uploads = -1

share_completed = 1

downstream = 0

upstream = 0
```

----------

## hopfe

Start giFT ohne Probleme ? 

Wenn nein mußt du den Parameter setup auf ungleich 0 setzen.

----------

## stream

Wenn ich giFT starte bekomme ich die Meldung:

```

*** ERROR: Your setup is incomplete ***

You will need to copy the contents of the etc/ directory to /home/user/.giFT/ and hand edit the files.  This message will repeat until you have effectively modified the default configuration.

If you are too lazy to do this, you may optionally use our configuration script `giFT-setup`.  If you are still having troubles with this error message, learn to read.

```

Wenn ich giFT -d ausführe bekomme ich keine Meldung.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn nein mußt du den Parameter setup auf ungleich 0 setzen.

 

Was meinst du mit ungleich 0 ?

----------

## hopfe

Etwas ungleich null zB setup=1  :Smile: .

Müßte dann klappen

----------

## stream

ok jetzt habe ich setup auf 1 gesetzt 

Wenn ich giFT ausführe bekomme ich die Meldung:

*** ERROR: Your setup is incomplete *** .....

giFToxic = "Couldn't connect to giFT daemon!"

giFTcurs = "Couldn't start search!" und dann "Can't connect to the daemon at 127.0.0.1:1213: Connection refused (111)"

----------

## hopfe

Wie hast du giFT eingestellt. Am besten du löscht das Verzeichnis .giFT nochmals. Danach führst du giFT-setup aus, und gibst alle Werte an. 

Es wäre gut wenn du immer die Beschreibung zu allen Werten ließt und diese dann entsprechend setzt.

Danach setup wieder von Hand auf 1 setzen.

----------

## stream

Super jetzt geht's!!   :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank

----------

## Alex_K

aber aufpassen:

dass ebuild hohlt sich gibt aus dem CVS, und da sich der CVS noch stark ändert kann es sein dass erinkompatiebel wird zu der aktuellen version, aber es gibt kein neues ebuild (wird bei emerge -pu world nicht angezeigt). dh. öfters mal gift-cvs reemerge, auch wenn emerge kein neues ebuild anzeigt ...

----------

## stream

giFT läuft soweit, ich finde aber keine files.

Bei mir sind so ca 200 bis 300 user online mit ca 1,2 TB Daten.

Egal was ich suche ich bekomme immer die Meldung: Search complete. We got 0 unique hits for ....

Das Problem hab ich mit giFTcurs und giFToxic.

----------

## Thomas

das hatte ich auch mal.

Der schreibt dann direkt, nach wniger als einer Sekunde, dass er nix gefunden hat, oder?

Ich habs einfach beended un neugestratet, dann gings

----------

## stream

ja genau das Problem hab ich.

Neustart hilft leider nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cArN4g3

klar, um sachen zu finden, die man mag ist giFT prima, aber irgendwie zum runterladen nich  :Sad: 

von ueber 300-400 moeglichen "kauf" - aspiranten hab ich grad mal 3 bekommen, beim rest faengt der einfach net an zu *kaufen*  :Sad:  und die qry hab ich seit 2 monaten jeden tag online.. giFToxic is ganz ok, allerdings kanns net alles, was das curse-interface kann, afaik..

mfg carn

----------

## Headhunter123

Dann machst du irgendwas falsch !

Nochmal : Sind deine Ports frei ? Ist deine Config richtig ? Hier ist mal meine, vielleicht hilft sie dem einem oder anderem ?!

(kommentare gerippt um Platz zu sparen

```

# ~/giFT/gift.conf

[main]

# gaaaaanz wichtig !

setup = 1

hosts_allow = LOCAL

follow_symlinks = 0

plugins = libOpenFT.so

[download]

incoming = /home/jojo/daten/temp

completed = /home/jojo/daten/temp

[sharing]

# seeeehr hilfreich

max_peruser_uploads = 1

hide_dot_files = 1

root = /home/jojo/daten/mp3:/home/jojo/daten/UrlaubsVideos

# it's a good thing, bitte anmachen ;) 

max_uploads = 1

share_completed = 1

[bandwidth]

# sonst gibts Stress mit den Eltern (=>hänge hinter nem Router)

downstream = 75000

# ungefähr 1:6

upstream = 12800

```

----------

## Headhunter123

Mmh, jetzt klappt gift bei mir selbst nicht mehr...

Anzahl der User+Shares werden angezeigt, aber ich kann weder Suchen (bricht *sofort* mit 0 Ergebnissen ab), noch Downloaden...

Idee ?

----------

## cArN4g3

naja, an den ports duerfte es nicht liegen, da ich zur zeit keinen gesperrt hab(ja luencht mich, aber ich hab halt wenig zeit)

ausserdem hat er ja mal mit den selben einstellungen schon 3 lieder gesogen, und nebenbei gesagt, ich scheine fuer die giFT gemeinde sehr ansprechend zu sein, denn es wurden schon mehr als 10000% von dem was ich bekommen hab, von mir runtergeladen.. O_o 

mfg carn

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Nicht nur bei dir, bei mir ists das selbe...nix bekommen aber viel geben

DAS WIRD SCHON!

----------

## stream

Versuch mal folgendes:

emerge rsync

emerge gift-cvs

emerge giftcurs

----------

